# Text in Groß- bzw Kleinbustaben umwandeln



## Java Student (10. Jun 2006)

Hi

gibt es in Java schon eine Funktion, die einen Text in Klein-, bzw Großbuchstaben umwandelt?
Wie man sie selber schreibt weiß ich, nur ist es ein Haufen Arbeit für jeden Buchstaben in einem switch- case Konstrukt den Klein, Grossbuchstaben bereit zu halten.
In der API hab ich nichts gefunden, aber vielleicht hab ich's ja übersehen.

Mfg


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Jun 2006)

Das geht mit String#to[Upper/Lower]Case().


----------



## Java Student (11. Jun 2006)

Danke, hat geklappt!  

Mfg


----------

